# Looking for safe stop near Barcelona



## sololite (Oct 17, 2018)

Hola!

We are planning to be in Barcelona in a couple of days and wondered if anyone had a recommendation to stay with a campervan, either campsite or aire.

We don’t mind being out of town and getting a bus or train in but security is our main priority rather than a beauty spot.

Thanks for any advice.

Best wishes Chris & Sharon


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 17, 2018)

*Renfe*

Hi when we visited Barcelona there are a few MH parkings with security these are lorry parks as well. They are expensive we choose a campsite along the coast and caught the train in which is very cheap. It depends on your budget really  
You can take one bike each on the train we did there are bike compartments signed. It was funny getting out and up to Barcelona once there but we managed  
Be careful of WC outside the city as well not wanting to scare monger but we have heard of a few thefts. I am sure you will get more help from others. 
The trains are regular and cheap they run both ways out of Barcelona on the coast.
It’s a beautiful city we really enjoyed it so much architecture  enjoy


----------



## winks (Oct 17, 2018)

Stayed here Camping & bungalows BARCELONA – Mataró (Barcelona – Cataluña) for a few nights before going to the Grand Prix last May. Think it was about €22 / night but it does operate a free bus to Barcelona and a free shuttle to Matarò. Does ACSI as well.

Cheers

H


----------



## izwozral (Oct 17, 2018)

*The lift scam*

Beware of getting on the lifts at train stations. We had three guys follow us in, one pressed the button then said it wasn't working, he kept pressing it then said perhaps if we jumped it may somehow free it. Like numpty's we all started jumping, lo & behold. the lift started! We got to our apartment and the owners were there to collect payment for our stay, our friend who had booked it then looked for her purse only to find it had been stolen.

Just be very aware and keep wallets in your hip pockets and any bags securely fastened under your arm, also, you could attach jingling bells to them, they are a good warning when static that someone is messing about.

Barcelona is probably no worse than most cities but you do need to be ultra aware, these guys are professional thieves and are very good at what they do.


----------



## spigot (Oct 17, 2018)

I hate campsites but Barcelona is one place I go against my religion.

As mentioned, Camping Barcelona at Mataro, safer than the aire &, I believe, actually cheaper. There is a free bus that drops you off at the Plaza Catalunya & picks up in the evening. Also at this campsite, if you leave before 8pm you don't have to pay another day, therefore, if you get the 6.30 bus back from town, & are quick, you can get out & on to the free aire at Sitges.

Barcelona is a fantastic, vibrant city & well worth a few days visit, walk down any side road & you'll see something to make you go WOW!. Top attractions are Gaudi's Sagrada Familia Cathedral & Parc Guell, tickets for these can bought at the campsite to avoid hours queuing.

Keep your pockets zipped up & avoid public transport, you'll have a great time.


----------



## korky (Oct 17, 2018)

Really enjoy your time in Barcelona it is fabulous.

It is a non threatening environment but take basic safety measures as it has the unfortunate reputation of being the world pick pocket capital.

Don't let that put you off though.

Korky.


----------



## sololite (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone. We used a campsite at the weekend in Valencia and although a bit grotty was very safe. Will report back.

Regards

Chris & Sharon


----------



## alcam (Oct 17, 2018)

korky said:


> Really enjoy your time in Barcelona it is fabulous.
> 
> It is a non threatening environment but take basic safety measures as it has the *unfortunate reputation of being the world pick pocket capital.
> *
> ...



Certainly has that reputation . Though I only know 2 people personally that have been dipped there . One was in a club just off the Ramblas the other [erse] took 2 prostitutes back to his hotel .
Visited there several times never had a problem though my wallet doesn't do daylight !


----------



## John H (Oct 17, 2018)

Last week we stayed at the free aire above the town at Santa Columa de Cervello - 41.36528N; 2.02556E. Very quiet and calm night - lots of other vans there.


----------



## runnach (Oct 17, 2018)

I echo other comments Barcelona is a beautiful city some of the architecture stunning then there is Gaudi ..My time working in France around Collioure and Argeles the sites organised trips and theft was a big problem particularly around Las Ramblas which is a tourist magnet , I would nt let it put me off though the same is probably true of Oxford Street in London 

Chanan


----------



## clf86ha (Oct 17, 2018)

we visited the park in Barcelona and were walking back down the street towards the tourist bus further behind an elderly couple. 3 young ladies (mid twenties) walked up the street chatting, respectfully stepped around the elderly couple and then.one of them, without missing a beat, span back and dipped her hand in the bag the man was carrying. I shouted out and started running towards the elderly couple and the girls immediately stopped and carried on up the street and hissed something at me as I passed (their language and I didn't understand it anyway). the elderly couple were quite surprised when I stopped them and tried to explain what had happened (they spoke no English and I don't even know what language they were speaking to me), but I eventually got them to understand the 3 girls had dipped their bag.. nothing missing thankfully.
you think they target body to body hectic busy spots, yet this was in a less than busy open street and by 3 ladies who looked presentable and behaved like other tourists too, so don't drop your guard for a minute in Barcelona.


----------



## REC (Oct 18, 2018)

Cunit, west of Sitges, has a lovely seafront and also an Aire recently opened. Think you can get a train in easily. It is about an hour's journey via train so may be too far. Nice beach to visit.


----------



## spigot (Oct 18, 2018)

Barcelona has always been dodgy, even under Franco.

My Mum was coming out of the bus station in the early 1960s when some oaf tried to snatch her bag.

He picked the wrong person, my mum was one tough lady, she held on to her bag & smashed him round the head with it.

Knowing the junk she used to carry around in that bag, that guy must’ve had one big headache!


----------



## BKen2 (Oct 18, 2018)

sololite said:


> Hola!
> 
> We are planning to be in Barcelona in a couple of days and wondered if anyone had a recommendation to stay with a campervan, either campsite or aire.
> 
> ...


The 3 Estrellas in Gava is handy if your coming from the south left my van there for 3 days on hook up whilst I visited 
From the campsite (19€ a night ) its 55 mins and 2.20€ to Placa Catalan on the 95/94 bus from there you can get anywhere on the metro or pick up the tour buses. you can buy a "T10" ticket gives you 10 journeys (bus / metro ) and lasts untill the end of January.for two people just pass the ticket through the machine twice to validate 2 journeys for example . 
Off to the Motorhome show tomorrow to use up the rest of my T10 ticket and see the latest models .


----------



## BKen2 (Oct 19, 2018)

Well got to the show havnt done many in the UK so nothing to compare ..but all the new models are a bit on the bling side from what I saw and not much arm room inside if you know what I mean they just trying so hard to get too much in and the new Fridges seem so small even the full height ones . Cant imagine 2 adults having much room in the current 4 berthers compared to mine now ...just and old faxxts opinion for what its worth ....and they seem wider 2340mm ish....


----------

